# URGENT!!!! FAO MAHENDER and iguana owners!!!!



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Is my iguana dead? Or could she be in hibernation? She wasnt kept in a viv but had half a room to herself with uv bulbs and basking bulbs, trees to climb on etc. She was bathed daily and had the correct food, calcium and access to water and her pool 24/7. She stopped eating as much when there was snow and the idiotic boys on the estate started throwing snowballs at her windows. When the police were called and they were given numerous asbo's they continued on a daily basis to kick my front door, throw stones at all my windows, bang as hard as they could on the windows below roxy's room and the banging was so hard it would cause the house to shudder. She then started showing signs of stress and nervousness, started eating less and in the last fortnight has eaten next to nothing. Yesterday she turned brown/black, wouldnt struggle when picked up, even when I put her on my bed next to me there was no movement from her really, only to put her head up in a half head bob. Last night she didnt move from her heat mat which is unusual as she always liked to sleep on the windowsill under her night heat bulb.

This morning when I went to turn her day bulbs and uv on she was still black/brown and is now stiff. Her belly is still green and orange. One eye is open and the pupil dilated and the other rolled down and small. There is no response to a light shone into her eyes and she does not appear to be breathing. There is no smell yet. My house has been a bit colder these last few weeks due to the vandalism as the front door doesnt close tight and her window has a crack in the outside pane of glass and is definitely a bit more draughty. 

Is she dead or could she be in hibernation? I have phoned the vets but the receptionist is a dopey cow and it took me ten minutes to get it thru to her that I was talking about a green iguana not a bearded dragon. I asked to speak to Mark but she told me he was in consult and as of yet he hasnt phoned me back even tho I phoned hours and hours ago and kept phoning to ask to speak to him.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

im really sorry, but it doesn't sound good :/
Just keep phoning the vet and hopefully someone will be able to give you a difinative answer.
Id also get on the the police and let them know that ur beloved (and i imagine expensive) pet has died as a result of these idiot vandels
x


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> im really sorry, but it doesn't sound good :/
> Just keep phoning the vet and hopefully someone will be able to give you a difinative answer.
> Id also get on the the police and let them know that ur beloved (and i imagine expensive) pet has died as a result of these idiot vandels
> x


It really doesnt look good. Do you think the police will do something or can do something as if she is dead then she has definitely died from stress and not husbandry issues. I have only had her since May last year  ... I will shortly be uploading before and after pictures of her when they get onto photobucket. x


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

yes get on to the police it will be classed as animal cruelty


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i would hope the police would be able to do somthing but in reality they wont there will be no eveidence to prove the guilt of these kids.
afterall sounds like the police done nothing to stop them bullying and harrasing you.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

When she was happy ...





































Here was after the tw*ts started the vandalising .....




























Today ...


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

yellrat said:


> i would hope the police would be able to do somthing but in reality they wont there will be no eveidence to prove the guilt of these kids.
> afterall sounds like the police done nothing to stop them bullying and harrasing you.


I have shown the videos I captured of the boys throwing stuff at her windows before and have also told them that they are stressing her out when the police have been called before. These boys are well known to the police and they all live on my estate very close to my house. All the police do is hand out asbo's and send them to juvenile offender programs atm ...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

im no exspert but her belly looked very bloated on the bottom pics compared to yesterdays at the top.it really doesnt look good at all. sorry  x





edit: you removed the top pic.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

very sad to hear what has happened, im certainly no iguana expert but maby try putting her back in her viv and increase temps slightly until she gets to the vets.

as for the little thugs, id forget about the police helping you and get a balaclava and a bat and start breaking legs! trust me, surprise and massive aggression plus the sound of hardwood on bone will terrify them!
but watch out for the police as they will more than likely arrest you and let those little ***** run riot on the estate.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ARE YOU FOR REAL?????????????????????

This is a joke thread isnt please tell me that its a joke!!!!!!

You were keeping the animal incorrectly.....plain and simple.....dont try to put the blame onto kids etc.

If you cant keep the room that the animal is kept in at the correct temperature and provide them with the correct amount of UV which i can almost guarentee you didnt then what do you expect? 
I used to run a rescue and pick two or three Iggys a week up that was kept in a similar way to yours all were in very very poor health with MBD and also temps and humidity all wrong.
If you have kept it without the correct temperature when it eats the food will simply rot in its gut......what do you think will happen then. YOU should not keep animals if you dont know what they require or cant provide what they require. the only sympathy i have is for your Iguana. You on the other hand should be reported for animal cruelty........People might think i am harsh. 

Your iggy might have been under its basking light as you say but if the ambiant temperature is not there and as you said the room had gone colder then this would be the only place it could try to keep warm. But the draught would still cause the animal to be cold. And as for UV just cos you had a uv tube in the room it does not mean that it was actually getting any usefull UV as for instance a 10.0 tube only emmits usefull uv for aprox 20 inches when new and the within a couple of months this proberbly had reduced to possibly 10 inches and most bulbs are pretty useless by about 5/6 months, and yes before you say it, it will give out light but the actual UVB which the iguana needs cant be seen. 
This all boils down to you not having the correct knowledge to keep the animal resulting in incorrect husbandry.....therefore its your fault.

That by the way is a male not a female......and after seeing those photos i would almost definatly say it died due to undigested food and the problems that causes


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Im sorry to here about your iggy.. He is very beautiful..


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Leecb0 she had numerous basking spots and uv lights and the uv lights were replaced every 4 months and kept at around 8 inches from the top surface of her body. She had a humidifier in her room and the ambient temp was kept up by keeping the central heating on. She only started behaving like this after the boys had started their daily vandalism and noise.

Also i had posted up pics before of the femoral pores and was told my iguana was female and also had her sexed at vets and confirmed that she was female ...........


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

TaniaBaker said:


> Leecb0 she had numerous basking spots and uv lights and the uv lights were replaced every 4 months and kept at around 8 inches from the top surface of her body. She had a humidifier in her room and the ambient temp was kept up by keeping the central heating on. She only started behaving like this after the boys had started their daily vandalism and noise.
> 
> Also i had posted up pics before of the femoral pores and was told my iguana was female and also had her sexed at vets and confirmed that she was female ...........


I am sorry but how big was the room He had?

And i still maintain it was male as the first photo looks like a male is season to me.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I would just pack her up and take her to the vets rather than wait for a call i am no expert and know nowt about iguananas but she looks dead to me huni, also if you wish to pursue this as a case against these asbo's you may well need a PM doing to establish cause of death and keeping the body warm will just speed up decomposition and may effect any tissue samples.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I am sorry but how big was the room He had?
> 
> And i still maintain it was male as the first photo looks like a male is season to me.


Width of a single bed and double bed side by side and length of a bed length and half roughly


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

pretty sure thats dead.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you got a picture of the room?
hope you manage to get her to a vet soon. keep us posted.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

lilworm said:


> I would just pack her up and take her to the vets rather than wait for a call i am no expert and know nowt about iguananas but she looks dead to me huni, also if you wish to pursue this as a case against these asbo's you may well need a PM doing to establish cause of death and keeping the body warm will just speed up decomposition and may effect any tissue samples.


The vets have finally phoned back and will try to get a vet out to me as soon as they can but they are very busy atm, I have no car so that's the best option as it would mean a train ride and then bus, which, if she is still alive would be very stressful for her and it's freezing out there. I found my stethascope and was not sure if I could hear a very slow faint heartbeat about 5 mins before the vets phoned and told them that.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

lilworm said:


> I would just pack her up and take her to the vets rather than wait for a call i am no expert and know nowt about iguananas but she looks dead to me huni, also if you wish to pursue this as a case against these asbo's you may well need a PM doing to establish cause of death and keeping the body warm will just speed up decomposition and may effect any tissue samples.


The vet has advised me to keep her as she is until they can get to my house.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

She donr look dead as the eyes sink in on a dead animal, however she looks very very cold. I suppose the only way would be to warm her up gradually and i mean gradually. If u warm her up too qucik this may kills her also!

So shes not in a viv???


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

a phot of the room would be good but i will almost guarentee it wasnt warm enough in there you need to keep an ambiant of around 75c and in a room that size and you should of had a couple of basking spots around 90c to help maintain the temps as well as tube heaters. and unless you had a dozen uv tubes ar more ill guarentee he didnt have enough UVb. and then the humidity needed 50-70% . I set up a display for a display at a zoo around 12 years ago which would be similar size to what you described and even though it was purpose built it is very hard to maintain the temps in such a big space and the UV lighting that was used was very expensive as to cover the whole of the area.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

ah i did not read it as your waiting for a home call out, i hope there is hope for her and the vets get there soon if you have picked up a heart beat, at least i know im not the only one with a stethascope stashed away in the house i would have suggested that but did not want to assume you would just have one on hand.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

im with lee i would bet the room was not warm enough. I am guessing the fact the house has been colder means you uped the temps ? Also what uv you using ? Room that size would need more that 1 normal uv strip. 
Did you not block the window off ? I hope he is ok but i would say he sounds too far gone, should have really seen a vet at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

I know this sounds cruel and i'm sure you'll slate me for saying it but looking at that picture i'd say your Iguana is as good as dead. Her gut is incredibly distended with what looks like rotten food as she has not been able to get warm enough to digest effectively....this may have lead to peritinitis or gut rot amongst other things.

I would say there is little hope left now as it is clearly very cold judging from its colour. 

I anticipate the vet will probably suggest putting it down as it will probably require an operation to fix the distending in her gut as the rotten food will have to be removed and this, considering the current state of the animal will probably kill it.

Once again it comes down to the animal should have been kept correctly, at the correct temperature. Make any excuse you want but it is CLEAR from those pictures that that poor Iguana, who is the ONLY victim here, is very cold and very lifeless. Incorrect husbandry, no matter what you say is the key to this situation. The outside pane of the window was broken, why wasn't it fixed? In fact why wasnt that window sealed and blocked off to keep heat in? My biggest issue is the fact that you are saying it was kept warm enough....well i'm sorry but it clearly wasn't. Iguanas don't choose not to digest their food, they don't digest their food because YOU didn't/couldn't/wouldn't keep it warm enough to allow it too.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> ARE YOU FOR REAL?????????????????????
> 
> This is a joke thread isnt please tell me that its a joke!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Who the hell are you to think its ok to talk to people like that and assume shes got it wrong!? Just because youve "seen" other cases like it. Its people like you that really annoy me with your constant i know everything attitude! A so called friend of mine looked after a pair of my reptiles while i found a new place to live and ya no what? He had them in a poxy all plastic hamster cage on sawdust with no light and no heat and guess what they are alive and he had then like that for 3 years! They are now happy with me and the female is pregnant. I dont think this poor person needs your judgemental Crud thrown in her face! To the OP Im sorry this has happened and i hope your iggy is ok


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

lil_noodle said:


> Who the hell are you to think its ok to talk to people like that and assume shes got it wrong!? Just because youve "seen" other cases like it. Its people like you that really annoy me with your constant i know everything attitude! A so called friend of mine looked after a pair of my reptiles while i found a new place to live and ya no what? He had them in a poxy all plastic hamster cage on sawdust with no light and no heat and guess what they are alive and he had then like that for 3 years! They are now happy with me and the female is pregnant. I dont think this poor person needs your judgemental Crud thrown in her face! To the OP Im sorry this has happened and i hope your iggy is ok


Im sorry but i completely agree with lee and magic. Why the hell if the house has been colder was he not kept warmer ? Why was the window not sealed ? Why the hell was he not taken to a vet sooner ? I am shocked this poor animal has even made it this fair along without dropping down dead.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Tds79 said:


> Im sorry but i completely agree with lee and magic. Why the hell if the house has been colder was he not kept warmer ? Why was the window not sealed ? Why the hell was he not taken to a vet sooner ? I am shocked this poor animal has even made it this fair along without dropping down dead.


 I agree with some of those things, yes i would of fixed the window, but you dont no if the temps were wrong and yes i bloody would of got to a vet alot sooner. But this person doesnt need to pitch forks and sticks of fire out. I love my animals and i care for them properly so please dont think i agree with everything that shes said i certainly wouldnt have a roaming lizard i couldnt handle it and would constantly panic that things werent right.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

if im wrong then i will say sorry but i will pretty much bet it was not kept warm enough and not enough uv


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't own the house and had already requested that the housing association fix the window with the crime number the police gave me. They are waiting for the window to be delivered to them to replace the window. The crack is on the outside (double glazing) and I had already sealed the inside as much as I could. I feel the cold very easily but could walk into her room in just thongs and a bra and be very warm..... Since just before her last poo she had basically not eaten and her urates were white. So I really dont think there was any food left in her stomach to rot .... And I didnt let her totally free roam, she would only be allowed to roam my house when let out of her room and when totally supervised. But she had free roam of her room ....which is around the size of some huge viv's that I have seen on internet and in very big reptile stores.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Tds79 said:


> Im sorry but i completely agree with lee and magic. Why the hell if the house has been colder was he not kept warmer ? Why was the window not sealed ? Why the hell was he not taken to a vet sooner ? I am shocked this poor animal has even made it this fair along without dropping down dead.


Havn't you read? The central heating was on all the time to compensate for the colder weather.....


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Have you tried ringing the vets again to see how long they are going to be?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> Who the hell are you to think its ok to talk to people like that and assume shes got it wrong!? Just because youve "seen" other cases like it. Its people like you that really annoy me with your constant i know everything attitude! A so called friend of mine looked after a pair of my reptiles while i found a new place to live and ya no what? He had them in a poxy all plastic hamster cage on sawdust with no light and no heat and guess what they are alive and he had then like that for 3 years! They are now happy with me and the female is pregnant. I dont think this poor person needs your judgemental Crud thrown in her face! To the OP Im sorry this has happened and i hope your iggy is ok


Sorry, if you want to know who i am well i will tell you.
I actuually care about animals......i have kept reptile for over 30 years. I ran a rescue for a number of yours and i have worked with zoo's and other organisations. I have given talkes on the correct husbandry of keeping reptiles, i have kept over 200 species and subspecies of snake and lizard and other exotic animals.........right..... now we have got that out of the way.

I cant comment on the reptiles your friend kept for you in a hamster cage, with no light and no heat, just because they are still alive doesnt mean they were kept correctly as i bet you dont keep them like that do you? and if im honest if you let somebody keep your animals incorrectly weather they have lasted or not then i question your ability and integrity to say anything about my views, as you too seem willing to let an animal suffer.

As for the person in question and the poor iguana that has sufferd due to her very poor husbandry. She simply did not keep it correctly, if she had she wouldnt be in the position she is in now, im afraid there is NO argument.........The iguana was not warm enough, the responsibility to keep that animal warm enough is the OP. Because the iggy was not warm enough then it would not be able to digest its food.....i would love to here your argument that i am wrong!!!!!!


And as for "seeing" other cases i ran an exotic animal rescue and had to pick up these poor animals that were sick due to bad husbandry, i then had to spend time effort and money trying to keep them alive if it was possible, i have spent a lot of time trying to turn around animals that others have neglected, and thats what it is neglect if you do not keep something how it should be. 10 years ago it was easy to get it wrong with poor advice given by those selling them and the miss information about like feeding them catfood etc etc. But to get it wrong in this day and age with so much information at your finger tips, that a little reserch will soon find anyone wanting to keep an iguana the correct information with lots and lots of care sheets and websites dedicated to the subject.

So please feel free to call me what ever you like but please think about what you are defending first.
Lee


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with lee and magics comments to be honest.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> Have you tried ringing the vets again to see how long they are going to be?


Yes and the receptionist and nurse don't know as they are extremely busy .....


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> Sorry, if you want to know who i am well i will tell you.
> I actuually care about animals......i have kept reptile for over 30 years. I ran a rescue for a number of yours and i have worked with zoo's and other organisations. I have given talkes on the correct husbandry of keeping reptiles, i have kept over 200 species and subspecies of snake and lizard and other exotic animals.........right..... now we have got that out of the way.
> 
> I cant comment on the reptiles your friend kept for you in a hamster cage, with no light and no heat, just because they are still alive doesnt mean they were kept correctly as i bet you dont keep them like that do you? and if im honest if you let somebody keep your animals incorrectly weather they have lasted or not then i question your ability and integrity to say anything about my views, as you too seem willing to let an animal suffer.
> ...


 
I had no idea how my "friend" was keeping my pets so dont u DARE say i let them suffer you no nothing about me and nothing about the other lady so dont go pointing fingers when you dont know the facts. I couldnt give a :censor: what your back ground is its the fact your a no it all and people like you should show a little compassion. You do not know what is wrong with her iggy you can not diagnose from a picture.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

TaniaBaker said:


> Yes and the receptionist and nurse don't know as they are extremely busy .....


 Valley Vets I take it? If you can get there your self they will HAVE to see you immediately as its a welfare issue. 
Can you hear a heart beat of feel a pulse on any of the legs or chest? A good pulse would be on the inner thigh but dont feel It with your thumb as you will only feel your own pulse.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

TaniaBaker said:


> Havn't you read? The central heating was on all the time to compensate for the colder weather.....


Well i'm sorry but it obviously wasn't enough...if you didn't realise the temps weren't high enough then you weren't doing your job as a keeper and as a result your animal has suffered. 

At the end of the day this was a completely avoidable situation and you are solely to blame. There is no need to make excuses now, your animal has suffered because you did not have the appropriate heating measures in place.

All I am hoping for now is that your animal's suffering is brought to an end in the fairest way possible and that you learn from these mistakes which have pretty much cost a beautiful animal its life....through no fault of its own.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> I had no idea how my "friend" was keeping my pets so dont u DARE say i let them suffer you no nothing about me and nothing about the other lady so dont go pointing fingers when you dont know the facts. I couldnt give a :censor: what your back ground is its the fact your a no it all and people like you should show a little compassion. You do not know what is wrong with her iggy you can not diagnose from a picture.


Truth be told, when you see so much husbandry failures that result in severely ill animals at some pont In their lives you get a bit fed up. Only this week am I putting a rescued water dragon to sleep thanks to people keeping him wrong as he grew up.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> I had no idea how my "friend" was keeping my pets so dont u DARE say i let them suffer you no nothing about me and nothing about the other lady so dont go pointing fingers when you dont know the facts. I couldnt give a :censor: what your back ground is its the fact your a no it all and people like you should show a little compassion. You do not know what is wrong with her iggy you can not diagnose from a picture.


 
LOL firstly you can call me names all you like, i dont know it all i dont claim to know it all so thats just a non argument.

If you gave your animals to somebody too look after then isnt that YOUR responsibility to make sure that they new how to look after them, as harsh as it sounds thats the bare facts.........

And you are right i cant diagnose from a photo but ill assure you without any doubt if it isnt dead it is not long for this world. And as for compassion, well im afraid ill assure you that i have all the compassion for the animal in question, the owner doesnt deserve any in my book as its her fault the animal is in this situation. 

This all may sound harsh and you dont like it, but im afraid you have no argument, i say it how it is if thats a problem then refrain from replying as anyone who actually sympathises with the OP clearly doesnt think its her fault.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

this is all extreemly sad, mainly for the poor POOR iggy - I'm heart broken thinking of him/her suffering, just awful.

regardless, there's not much that would have stopped me getting into a taxi (or friends car) and by WHATEVER MEANS getting to the vets

this has left me feeling very VERY sad and I don't think Lee (or anyone else) should apologise or even have to explain feeling so angry, emotions run extreemly high where animal welfare is concerned.

sad sad sad


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

To the people who are slating me... I did all the research BEFORE getting the iguana .... and continued to research every day as you can learn new things every day. I have read through all Melissa Kaplan's literature and other people's .... BUT .. internet research can be so conflicting ... i.e some sites say that iguana's do hibernate and go stiff and appear dead and other sites say they do not ..... so you cant even rely on research as so much is conflicting .......


----------



## Mck3nnaS2 (Jan 6, 2011)

She hasn't once stated any temps. Just because she says that the house was a lil colder than usual dose not mean that the temp were not in the range. My house is freezing but my viv temps are fine... All we got hear is a NO IT ALL and a couple of people that like to jump on the band wagon... If was that discussed you wouldn't even give this post a view if your board go do a spot clean or something and stop jumping to conclusions....


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

TaniaBaker said:


> To the people who are slating me... I did all the research BEFORE getting the iguana .... and continued to research every day as you can learn new things every day. I have read through all Melissa Kaplan's literature and other people's .... BUT .. internet research can be so conflicting ... i.e some sites say that iguana's do hibernate and go stiff and appear dead and other sites say they do not ..... so you cant even rely on research as so much is conflicting .......


TANIA WILL YOU LISTEN TO ME PLEASE?! Make every excuse under the sun that you like but at the end of the day your Iguana was TOO COLD and you DIDNT KNOW OR REALISE which means YOU WERE NOT monitoring the temps CORRECTLY which mean your WERE NOT keeping your animal properly and as a result it suffered. Did you even have a thermometer in the room? A thermostat alone will not provide the correct temprature regulation....

And erm, sorry to say this, but common sense should prevail....if a reptile is warm enough it will not hibernate...and how cold do you think iguanas get in their natural habitat? Therefore it is unlikely that a green iguana which are found in VERY warm habitats will have the correct biological processes in place which will allow it to hibernate and survive. The internet isn't the be all and end all of reptile keeping, common sense is.

Let me put it simply....

Poor husbandry = Poor animal.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you sure there were no longer term issues? In the earlier pics some of her toes don't look right. Also I wonder if the dark colour could indicate septacaemia?
Either way, I would be going to the vet not waiting for them, although I too fear it is already too late.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mck3nnaS2 said:


> She hasn't once stated any temps. Just because she says that the house was a lil colder than usual dose not mean that the temp were not in the range. My house is freezing but my viv temps are fine... All we got hear is a NO IT ALL and a couple of people that like to jump on the band wagon... If was that discussed you wouldn't even give this post a view if your board go do a spot clean or something and stop jumping to conclusions....


 no your right she hasnt once stated any temps or answered anything about uv or why the vet was not called sooner. But then we are just know it alls who clearly dont give a flying crap about reptiles.


----------



## ballboy (Jun 23, 2010)

I wouldnt take too much notice of what some of the more negative people are saying about the way you are looking after your ig because as someone who has an ig i think from what you have said you were doing fine. The problem was much more likely to have been the stress from the chavs running riot outside your window. my ig gets upset when my little boy makes too much noise. Anyone who has had any reptile knows how easy it is to stress them out. I hope you get to the bottom of your problem and the vets can look at her for you and give you an answer.(shame the qualified vets can't just look at a picture and know whats wrong eh) ,)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have not read the whole thread however I would suggest placing a mirror under the nose just to see if it condenses at all, that way you will be able to check if there was a breath... leave it there for a few seconds...

to be honest It dose not sound to good. I am not even sure iguanas hyberinate.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mck3nnaS2 said:


> She hasn't once stated any temps. Just because she says that the house was a lil colder than usual dose not mean that the temp were not in the range. My house is freezing but my viv temps are fine... All we got hear is a NO IT ALL and a couple of people that like to jump on the band wagon... If was that discussed you wouldn't even give this post a view if your board go do a spot clean or something and stop jumping to conclusions....


Hi are you her fan club?
have you read this thread at all? 
It isnt in a vivarium, would you let an iggy roam around your house? 
Call me a know it all i really have been called a lot worse and i dont know it all but it looks like i know more than some people doesnt it.....
Oh and by the way the people jumping on the band wagon. well perhaps they are also sick and tired of people coming on here for sympathy when THEY have caused an animal to suffer. One of these people jumping on the bandwagon is a veternary nurse i believe. but hey please feel free to defend the indefencable, and ill carryon defending the animals they harm....
If your next door nieghbour kwpt a dog and negected it i would imagine you would do something about it wouldnt you and not care for the owner. So what makes this situation any different.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> LOL firstly you can call me names all you like, i dont know it all i dont claim to know it all so thats just a non argument.
> 
> If you gave your animals to somebody too look after then isnt that YOUR responsibility to make sure that they new how to look after them, as harsh as it sounds thats the bare facts.........
> 
> ...


 The person who had my reptiles has loads of reps himself, i wasnt aware of how they were kept until i collected them if i had known then i wouldnt of let him have them. Everytime i went to go and see them he was out he didnt answer his phone or anything. So dont judge me because you know very little of my situation


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

has the vet been yet?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> The person who had my reptiles has loads of reps himself, i wasnt aware of how they were kept until i collected them if i had known then i wouldnt of let him have them. Everytime i went to go and see them he was out he didnt answer his phone or anything. So dont judge me because you know very little of my situation


 
OK but its fine for you to pass judgement on me though?
as i said all i care about is the animals wellfare and im getting slated by people..............:bash:


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

Tds79 said:


> no your right she hasnt once stated any temps or answered anything about uv or why the vet was not called sooner. But then we are just know it alls who clearly dont give a flying crap about reptiles.


I don't know the situation, but how exactly do you know she doesn't give a crap about reptiles? Seriously, where do you get that from? From all WE know, it may have not been the temperature at all. Besides, it seems pretty daft that someone who hates their animal would dedicate a whole room to an Iguana? 

People are way too quick to fly off their handles. Things happen, doesn't mean she's a bad person.


----------



## Mck3nnaS2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tds79 said:


> no your right she hasnt once stated any temps or answered anything about uv or why the vet was not called sooner. But then we are just know it alls who clearly dont give a flying crap about reptiles.


You don't have to slate people just to show how much you care about animals... 
She posted for advice not abuse. Has long as you care about your own reps that's all that matters to me. Iam not saying I wouldn't ADVISE some one if I saw a problem but I most certainly wouldn't go jumping to conclusions...


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> OK but its fine for you to pass judgement on me though?
> as i said all i care about is the animals wellfare and im getting slated by people..............:bash:


Maybe because you started by slating people yourself? There's a way of putting things nicely and then there's running around guns blazing when we don't even know the whole story.

I don't either, but the reactions here just disgust me. Yeah, maybe it's her fault, maybe she did something wrong? Doesn't seem like she knowingly caused her Iguana to die.

:|


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> OK but its fine for you to pass judgement on me though?
> as i said all i care about is the animals wellfare and im getting slated by people..............:bash:


Your being slated because you are being judgemental when you DONT know the facts! Every negative post on here is pathetic, none of you know whats wrong with the iggy yet you all blame the owner you do not know what it is so stop claiming you do!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh dear just read some of the thread... while roaqming iguanas can be fine it is still better to have a main place for them to be 80% of the time where temps e.t.c can be monitored, sorry for not reading, however Tania sorry about your loss, it was thoughtful that you tried to give it a life in a wider enviroment, however I wouldnt question some of these people, on anote some people do keep iguanas free roaming however should a door not close properly for e.g. I would think some sort of other enclosure would have been used particualarly for the night time that is just my view though... sorry for your loss.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh dear just read some of the thread... while roaqming iguanas can be fine it is still better to have a main place for them to be 80% of the time where temps e.t.c can be monitored, sorry for not reading, however Tania sorry about your loss, it was thoughtful that you tried to give it a life in a wider enviroment, however I wouldnt question some of these people, on anote some people do keep iguanas free roaming however should a door not close properly for e.g. I would think some sort of other enclosure would have been used particualarly for the night time that is just my view though... sorry for your loss.



What he says.:2thumb:

Guys, keep this on Topic Please and play nice please.

Simon


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Heard anything from the vets yet?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I honestly give up... I see huge numbers of animals (including Iguanas) being PTS due to this SAME failure in husbandry. 

People who have genuine and personal experience that didn't just learn it from google and some, including my self, have studied these medical problems caused by husbandry failures, as well the biggest aspect of my job is to advise on husbandry, are fundamentally being flamed for speaking the truth.

As cruel as its sounds, its the truth. Would you want someone at your vets saying "its all fine" when its clearly not and the animal has been suffering silently? Just because a reptile doesn't show its problems until the very end (being a prey item its a survival technique to hide it) it doesn't mean its not suffering. 
Like I said.. I see it every day. 

I am not out to get you, but maybe someone else will read this and realise in time for their animals


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Scimthar said:


> I don't know the situation, but how exactly do you know she doesn't give a crap about reptiles? Seriously, where do you get that from? From all WE know, it may have not been the temperature at all. Besides, it seems pretty daft that someone who hates their animal would dedicate a whole room to an Iguana?
> 
> People are way too quick to fly off their handles. Things happen, doesn't mean she's a bad person.


I certainly agree that stress may have had something to do with it? after all it dose lower the immune system e.t.c not sure about reps though but assuming it, which ever way you look at it, it definately didnt help.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK so people should just pussy foot about i suppose...wouldnt want to hurt anybodys feelings would we.....so i had a go so what and i will again i dont like it when somebody kills an animal by bad husbandry. i have seen this situation many times before, they may think they are doing the right thing but they are not. Keeping an animal is a privelage not a right.
you can read all the information then if you have any questions you can ask on the internet like this forum. This situation has not happend over night it has nothing to do with kids bangind around they may not have helped if the animal is allready on the decline but you cant come on here and expect everybody to be sympethetic. there are some people on here with a wealth of experience......you normally call us know it alls......
but many people keep things when they really shouldnt. If somebody was to post a photo of a royal with burns on him as he wrapped around the bulb, you wouldnt be sympathetic you would flame him for not guarding the bulb wouldnt you. some people like me are plain talking im sorry about that but there is no excuses for poor husbandry in this day and age.
Any body why thinks that i am harsh im sorry but if you believe this has happend overnight then think again. If any of you have any experience in these matters then im sure you can not dissagree with me on these points.
The room she let the animal roam in was not warm enough.
The animal has not got like this overnight this has been comming on for a while.

No i am not a vet but i have proberbly seen 500 iggys with nutrtional problems and many with MBD and gut rot among other things.


----------



## helby (Nov 26, 2010)

Its just sad to see such a beautiful creature in such a terrible state


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kato said:


> What he says.:2thumb:
> 
> Guys, keep this on Topic Please and play nice please.
> 
> Simon


Thanks Simon apreciated: victory:


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> OK so people should just pussy foot about i suppose...wouldnt want to hurt anybodys feelings would we.....so i had a go so what and i will again i dont like it when somebody kills an animal by bad husbandry. i have seen this situation many times before, they may think they are doing the right thing but they are not. Keeping an animal is a privelage not a right.
> you can read all the information then if you have any questions you can ask on the internet like this forum. This situation has not happend over night it has nothing to do with kids bangind around they may not have helped if the animal is allready on the decline but you cant come on here and expect everybody to be sympethetic. there are some people on here with a wealth of experience......you normally call us know it alls......
> but many people keep things when they really shouldnt. If somebody was to post a photo of a royal with burns on him as he wrapped around the bulb, you wouldnt be sympathetic you would flame him for not guarding the bulb wouldnt you. some people like me are plain talking im sorry about that but there is no excuses for poor husbandry in this day and age.
> Any body why thinks that i am harsh im sorry but if you believe this has happend overnight then think again. If any of you have any experience in these matters then im sure you can not dissagree with me on these points.
> ...


 
im on no-ones side, my concern is the iggy, tania i do hope s/hes ok, but since when should someone be so apologetic for somthing they are so passionate about?


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> OK so people should just pussy foot about i suppose...wouldnt want to hurt anybodys feelings would we.....so i had a go so what and i will again i dont like it when somebody kills an animal by bad husbandry. i have seen this situation many times before, they may think they are doing the right thing but they are not. Keeping an animal is a privelage not a right.
> you can read all the information then if you have any questions you can ask on the internet like this forum. This situation has not happend over night it has nothing to do with kids bangind around they may not have helped if the animal is allready on the decline but you cant come on here and expect everybody to be sympethetic. there are some people on here with a wealth of experience......you normally call us know it alls......
> but many people keep things when they really shouldnt. If somebody was to post a photo of a royal with burns on him as he wrapped around the bulb, you wouldnt be sympathetic you would flame him for not guarding the bulb wouldnt you. some people like me are plain talking im sorry about that but there is no excuses for poor husbandry in this day and age.
> Any body why thinks that i am harsh im sorry but if you believe this has happend overnight then think again. If any of you have any experience in these matters then im sure you can not dissagree with me on these points.
> ...


 
But you dont know wats caused it! How can you diagnose something from a freaking picture YOU CANT!!!


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Scimthar said:


> I don't know the situation, but how exactly do you know she doesn't give a crap about reptiles? Seriously, where do you get that from? From all WE know, it may have not been the temperature at all. Besides, it seems pretty daft that someone who hates their animal would dedicate a whole room to an Iguana?
> 
> People are way too quick to fly off their handles. Things happen, doesn't mean she's a bad person.


If you read what i said i did not say she didnt give a crap about animals. 
You know what makes me laugh i am sick to the back teeth of people coming on here asking "does my lizard look dead" and then when people question them they get told they are jumping on them. The reason i ask so many questions is to maybe stop it happening again . . . . Yes a fault in husbandry might not be the reason for the reptile dying but if by askin some questions we may be able to at least eliminate it then i will ask questions. But when i ask a question and it is ignored and the owner does not seem to be doing anything to help then yes i will have my say because i am so sick of seeing the hobby i love go down the toilet because people just dont try enough . . . . If i am wrong about someting then i am always willing to say sorry. Im sorry but if the vet is taking that long ring another vet. 
If my passion annoys other people then im sorry for caring.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> But you dont know wats caused it! How can you diagnose something from a freaking picture YOU CANT!!!


Valid point, while my expirience comes no where near some of the peoples on this thread I beleive it was probibly a mixture of of both, temp too low and of course the kid problem and the windows.
Naturally I would put some of the blame onto them but as the door wouldnt close only someone who is qualified, who can examine the animal can determine the actual cause.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> But you dont know wats caused it! How can you diagnose something from a freaking picture YOU CANT!!!


Because the husbandry was blatantly wrong. 
Any reptile vet will always ask how the animal was kept before even looking at it!
As already said, all the Central Heating in South Wales couldn't create a sustainable ambient for an iguana. It also appears that she wouldn't know what the temps are either way anyway. 

Yes the kids may of helped this worsen via further stress including the increased cold pushing him over the edge but it had probably been developing from the year you moved him and was going to happen anyway. Like I have said they can show no symptoms for such issues for years if your lucky. That doesn't mean its not happening. 

Yet people with no experience with these conditions argue... Ironic that.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I certainly agree that stress may have had something to do with it? after all it dose lower the immune system e.t.c not sure about reps though but assuming it, which ever way you look at it, it definately didnt help.


Yeah, maybe it was an error on the Iguana's husbandry that caused this, maybe it was an error and the cheer stress caused by the kids. I still don't think it makes the owner a terrible person.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Still nobody knows so you shouldnt judge. End of.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Scimthar said:


> Yeah, maybe it was an error on the Iguana's husbandry that caused this, maybe it was an error and the cheer stress caused by the kids. I still don't think it makes the owner a terrible person.


Nope agreed she obvisouly had good intentions getting in touch with a vet straight away, most keepers to be honest wouldnt... and theres no credit even for that but either way I am remaining neuteral: victory:


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

lil_noodle said:


> But you dont know wats caused it! How can you diagnose something from a freaking picture YOU CANT!!!


Okay....here goes. If you know anythign about reptiles, iguanas in particular, you will know that when they are cold, therefore not warm enough, their ckin goes very dark as you can see from the picture. Now considering there are before and after pictures there is a definate colour change that you can see and it cannot be denied.

Secondly, the gut of the animal in the first set of pictures is as it should be...lean. In the secong set of pictures the gut is CLEARLY distended and this is a WELL KNOWN indicator of gut problems....the most common cause of gut problems is poor digestion....the most common cause of poor digestion? Being too cold or not having suitable UVB...both of which are SERIOUS husbandry errors.



Tds79 said:


> If you read what i said i did not say she didnt give a crap about animals.
> You know what makes me laugh i am sick to the back teeth of people coming on here asking "does my lizard look dead" and then when people question them they get told they are jumping on them. The reason i ask so many questions is to maybe stop it happening again . . . . Yes a fault in husbandry might not be the reason for the reptile dying but if by askin some questions we may be able to at least eliminate it then i will ask questions. But when i ask a question and it is ignored and the owner does not seem to be doing anything to help then yes i will have my say because i am so sick of seeing the hobby i love go down the toilet because people just dont try enough . . . . If i am wrong about someting then i am always willing to say sorry. Im sorry but if the vet is taking that long ring another vet.
> If my passion annoys other people then im sorry for caring.


Here here. 

I'm sorry but if the vet can't come to you then you find a way there....taxis are always a good one....or friends. I'm sorry, but in this instance there was more that could have already been done and it hasn't....and nothing gets under my skin more than people just not thinking outside of the box and not trying hard enough.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> Still nobody knows so you shouldnt judge. End of.


Well no its not the "End of." is it?

Even if the Iguana didn't die of husbandry failure (which it 99.9% is) the iguana was STILL kept wrong and would of died as a result of it eventually. 

Sorry to be blunt, but it seems that you are having difficulty working it out.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

stop having a debate and leave it to the qualified vets, coz we dont know who right or wrong until the vet seen it face to face.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

o.k, i'm not a know it all in fact i know very little about the care of iguanas. however it's clear this iguana has been ill or at least under stress for a long time. why was it not taken to a vets sooner? as far as i'm concerned it's the keepers responsibility to ensure the animal is healthy and happy. so these chavs broke the window of the iguana's room? move the iguana. the iguana was showing signs of stress and not eating? take it to a vet. 
honestly what's she doing on here asking if her lizard's dead, why is she not moving hell and high water to get it to a vets? oh yeah coz it's far away. how many times have we heard that before?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

It really could be anything at this stage, no-one knows the exact temps, the diet it had, supplements, any previous problems, the iguanas history etc. The setup does not sound great but we aren't to know the ig spent most its time nice and warm under a basking spot within 12 inches of its new UV. And yes that doesn't make it the right setup, but it may mean there was a gradual, longer term thing going on. Anyway what I'm getting at is why argue over speculation and get yet another thread closed, when we can wait to hear what the vet says....


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Well no its not the "End of." is it?
> 
> Even if the Iguana didn't die of husbandry failure (which it 99.9% is) the iguana was STILL kept wrong and would of died as a result of it eventually.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, but it seems that you are having difficulty working it out.


Im not having difficulty working anything out thanks. It was not kept WRONG you have no idea of how it was kept, the room doesnt even seem that big, you arent there, you cant say whats wrong. You dont know it would of died eventually. Like i said KNOW ONE KNOWS SO STOP ASSUMING


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

Tania hasnt been on for a while so lets hope the vets seeing to iggy,as this thread rolls on,then hopefully we will find out the cause.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

teshu said:


> o.k, i'm not a know it all in fact i know very little about the care of iguanas. however it's clear this iguana has been ill or at least under stress for a long time. why was it not taken to a vets sooner? as far as i'm concerned it's the keepers responsibility to ensure the animal is healthy and happy. so these chavs broke the window of the iguana's room? move the iguana. the iguana was showing signs of stress and not eating? take it to a vet.
> honestly what's she doing on here asking if her lizard's dead, why is she not moving hell and high water to get it to a vets? oh yeah coz it's far away. how many times have we heard that before?


 
I wouldnt risk a rep in that state on a train.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

There are many many vets around her area. 
The biggest reptile vet in Cardiff (10 mins from her) has another joint company in its premises that ONLY deal with emergences (as well as an ambulance) that would come out for you at a drop of a hat regardless how busy the practice is.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> But you dont know wats caused it! How can you diagnose something from a freaking picture YOU CANT!!!


Thing is with reps is that they hide illness very well (look ill and you get eaten) when reps show signs of illness it's usually to late unless vets are consulted. So the poor Iggy could well have been suffering due to being kept in less than ideal conditions for some time before finally giving up the fight.

I'm no expert on will never claim to be but a room with a couple of spot lights is far from ideal, and the UV will have been next to usless. Shame really as all this could have been avoided by reading a book or care sheet :bash:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

we can't leave it to the vet or hear what the vet says because she hasn't taken it to a vet. o.k she's called one a couple of times but that's not the same.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> Im not having difficulty working anything out thanks. It was not kept WRONG you have no idea of how it was kept, the room doesnt even seem that big, you arent there, you cant say whats wrong. You dont know it would of died eventually. Like i said KNOW ONE KNOWS SO STOP ASSUMING


Hmm why are you assuming shes right then?
Sadly this isnt the first time this has happened to her though is it?
Ask any long term member of the forum :whistling2:


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

teshu said:


> we can't leave it to the vet or hear what the vet says because she hasn't taken it to a vet. o.k she's called one a couple of times but that's not the same.


i thought she was waiting for a home visit?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

teshu said:


> we can't leave it to the vet or hear what the vet says because she hasn't taken it to a vet. o.k she's called one a couple of times but that's not the same.


okay i understand but with everyone having a go at eachother about this iggie it isnt helping, it isnt going to bring it back and nor will it stop people buying reptiles so at the end of the day she as questions from people for advice wanted a simple reply, sadly we cant do much.
as sad as it seems we cant help or make someone do something, even if this iggie died from this or that we dont know and its this person choice to get it to the vet but if she dont there's nothing we can do but to sit and wait.
but here we all are, having a go at eachother. sad times.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

My iguana has been seen. She is still alive at 22 beats per minute. It seems she has had a stroke from stress as her head is unresponsive. She is now in the care of the vet. The vet had no issues with my husbandry and care and said her conditions she was kept in were very good. Her room was in no way too cold and her uv was good.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Hmm why are you assuming shes right then?
> Sadly this isnt the first time this has happened to her though is it?
> Ask any long term member of the forum :whistling2:


 to be fair i am surprised it has not been brought up sooner


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

TaniaBaker said:


> My iguana has been seen. She is still alive at 22 beats per minute. It seems she has had a stroke from stress as her head is unresponsive. She is now in the care of the vet. The vet had no issues with my husbandry and care and said her conditions she was kept in were very good. Her room was in no way too cold and her uv was good.


is iggy going to be ok then


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

TaniaBaker said:


> My iguana has been seen. She is still alive at 22 beats per minute. It seems she has had a stroke from stress as her head is unresponsive. She is now in the care of the vet. The vet had no issues with my husbandry and care and said her conditions she was kept in were very good. Her room was in no way too cold and her uv was good.


Where the hell did you go? :gasp:


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Hmm why are you assuming shes right then?
> Sadly this isnt the first time this has happened to her though is it?
> Ask any long term member of the forum :whistling2:


Ive been here a while and never even heard of her! I dont know her history. And i wouldnt go asking other people behind her back, its kind of rude.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

TaniaBaker said:


> My iguana has been seen. She is still alive at 22 beats per minute. It seems she has had a stroke from stress as her head is unresponsive. She is now in the care of the vet. The vet had no issues with my husbandry and care and said her conditions she was kept in were very good. Her room was in no way too cold and her uv was good.


im glad she/he is at the vets, lets hope they can do something.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Where the hell did you go? :gasp:


The vet was coming to her house?


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

So why don't you post a picture of the enclosure and the temperatures? Or as the case sounds you don't kmnow the temps, which means you dont know how hot it was. It may have been warm enough for you too be in underwear, it doesn't however mean its correct for a tropical animal!


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats good that shes been seen. Funny though that nothing was wrong with the room. People just assuming like i said :whistling2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> Thats good that shes been seen. Funny though that nothing was wrong with the room. People just assuming like i said :whistling2:



or so she says :whistling2:


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> Thats good that shes been seen. Funny though that nothing was wrong with the room. People just assuming like i said :whistling2:


would you want to hear i told you so from 10 different people? :whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Scimthar said:


> The vet was coming to her house?


My point is, the only reptile vet in South Wales wouldnt not say those conditions are correct and they would want to know exact Temps.


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> or so she says :whistling2:


jinx:jump:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

lil_noodle said:


> Thats good that shes been seen. Funny though that nothing was wrong with the room. People just assuming like i said :whistling2:


Funny how she was not willing to post pics of room or temps though.


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

TaniaBaker said:


> I feel the cold very easily but could walk into her room in just thongs and a bra and be very warm.....


This statement is useless without pics:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> My point is, the only reptile vet in South Wales wouldnt not say those conditions are correct and they would want to know exact Temps.


That's a good point, but has she actually stated she doesn't has a thermometer/hygrometer in the enclosure/room?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

lil_noodle said:


> Thats good that shes been seen. Funny though that nothing was wrong with the room. People just assuming like i said :whistling2:


 
What would the vet know?

Yes he can diagnose ilness and treat them but can he tell you the correct temp and humidity of every rep... doubt it.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> My point is, the only reptile vet in South Wales wouldnt not say those conditions are correct and they would want to know exact Temps.


There are temp gauges all over her room .........


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> My point is, the only reptile vet in South Wales wouldnt not say those conditions are correct and they would want to know exact Temps.


 I doubt very much *any *Vet is involved TBH


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Scimthar said:


> That's a good point, but has she actually stated she doesn't has a thermometer/hygrometer in the enclosure/room?


True, but she never stated her temps... just "its warm enough for me to go in my thong and knickers"
Doesnt sound too good.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK im not a vet.
But i am sorry to say i have a huge amount of experience with iggy's proberbly more than most people on here, it may sound like me being a know it all but i think around 500 sick iguanas over a 6 year period is a reasonable amount of experience and its proberbly more than most vets will see in a lifetime.
I will say this, the situation has been ongoing for a while it didnt happen over night she would have known something was wrong days if not week's ago, trust me. So why has she only called the vet since its almost dead if not dead?
Im sure all the people on this thread weather you think i am an argumentative c:censor:k or not would have taken any sick animal of theres to a vet at the first sign of problems, or at the very least asked a question on this forum. And wouldnt have left the animal to suffer untill its got to this grave stage?
Some times people need to be told the truth, and if it hurts then perhaps thats what is needed to stop this happening again. I am sure we all love our animals, and wouldnt want this to happen to ours.
I am lucky perhaps as i have enough experience to recognise problems ans solve them before it gets too far, I Keep venomous snakes and i will generally administer medication myself, but if i couldnt and when i first started i would use a vet.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

TaniaBaker said:


> There are temp gauges all over her room .........


Reading?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

a controversial TaniaBaker thread - who'd a thunk it :gasp:


anyone else sceptical there's been a vet at all?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> I doubt very much *any *Vet is involved TBH


Same here Dave sadly. 
No one would give her the money this time. :bash:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

TaniaBaker said:


> There are temp gauges all over her room .........


So why have you been holding back on the temperatures? What were they for christs sake?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> True, but she never stated her temps... just "its warm enough for me to go in my thong and knickers"
> Doesnt sound too good.


Why ever not .that's how I check my temps................:lol2:


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Just funny how people dont beleive anything that others say. I believe her. And im glad something is being done about the iggy, a little late if you ask me but something is being done


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope iggy recovers. How did he diagnose stroke? It's ok I'm not saying its not, i'm not a vet, I'm just interested as I would have thought you would need a brain scan or something as a lot of the signs you get in people might not be the same in a rep, especially un unresponsive one?


----------



## fubarmovies (Jun 11, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> True, but she never stated her temps... just "its warm enough for me to go in my thong and knickers"
> Doesnt sound too good.





prob got scared to death


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> Just funny how people dont beleive anything that others say. I believe her. And im glad something is being done about the iggy, a little late if you ask me but something is being done


Yeh, lots of people trusted her once...
Quite a few of them lost a fair amount of money helping her too.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> Just funny how people dont beleive anything that others say. I believe her. And im glad something is being done about the iggy, a little late if you ask me but something is being done


all you have to do is go into her past threads. i'm sure you would change your mind.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Why ever not .that's how I check my temps................:lol2:





fubarmovies said:


> prob got scared to death


Well the Iggy would if dave walked in the room like that! 
I would of! 
:lol2:


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Yeh, lots of people trusted her once...
> Quite a few of them lost a fair amount of money helping her too.


 
How did they lose money?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> How did they lose money?


read her threads about her snakes:whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

justjordan said:


> well the iggy would if dave walked in the room like that!
> I would of!
> :lol2:


*
harsh ! *.....................................but true


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

RedGex said:


> Hope iggy recovers. How did he diagnose stroke? It's ok I'm not saying its not, i'm not a vet, I'm just interested as I would have thought you would need a brain scan or something as a lot of the signs you get in people might not be the same in a rep, especially un unresponsive one?


This . . . . Infact any decent vet would not even suggest stroke before running tests.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Tds79 said:


> This . . . . Infact any decent vet would not even suggest stroke before running tests.


There you go... Nail on the head. Excuse the pun.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

OH IG IS STILL ALIVE IGNORE MY LAST POSTS, I WISH YOU BOTH THE BEST OF LUCK:flrt::flrt::flrt: OMG LOST FOR WORDS 
THANK THE REPTILIAN LORD


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> OH IG IS STILL ALIVE IGNORE MY LAST POSTS, I WISH YOU BOTH THE BEST OF LUCK:flrt::flrt::flrt: OMG LOST FOR WORDS
> THANK THE REPTILIAN LORD


 You would be amazed by what some reptiles can survive.... I know. I must have seen it all.:devil:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> You would be amazed by what some reptiles can survive.... I know. I must have seen it all.:devil:


I think you have actually 
Especially with the damage you do to them walking around in your thong and bra. 
:gasp:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

think i am going to test out this temp technique of walking round in me bra and go and dangle my left bum check into my kings viv


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

: victory:


Tds79 said:


> think i am going to test out this temp technique of walking round in me bra and go and dangle my left bum check into my kings viv


Take a camera... I want a pic of the result please 
:lol2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Tds79 said:


> think i am going to test out this temp technique of walking round in me bra and go and dangle my left bum check into my kings viv


Photo evidence will be needed to prove the method works :lol2:

Edit, I was beaten to it, least I'm not the only perv in this thread


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

we have all been asking about temps but not had any its pointless now as she could say anything, and as for a vet diagnosing a strike i highly doubt it as wierdly enough i have herd of a monitor that was diagnosed with having a stroke, it would need to be scanned also with a stroke and the brain having a problem normally it will aparently affect the breathing or the heart _ie _stopping it or disrupting it enough to possibly kill the animal or severely disabling it, either way it will be put down.
but i doubt that a vet has been called and even if he had i doubt he would have known what the temps should be and as for uv unless he had a UVB meter he could not tell the amount of uv the iggy was exposed to.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

lil_noodle said:


> How did they lose money?


Me....Tania had a corn snake whos eye was hanging out...she put on the old sob story...and with me being a animal lover my heart over ruled my head. I sent her money along with other people so the snake could see a vet and have its surgery.

Apparently the snake died ...and instead of repaying us back she decided to treat her self to a boa constrictor (she said it was free however i rang the shop and they said differently) and an iggy with the money.

Tania has been a torn in my side for a good while. I've tried warning others but all threads and sigs have been removed. I simply wouldnt trust a single word that comes out of her mouth as its all to do with money.

HOWEVER i wouldnt wish the death of a beloved pet on anyone, not even Tania and if there is an ounce of truth in what she says about the vet saying it is alive still then i really to hope it makes a full recovery. As for the reasons behind it and such...well i wont even bother passing my judgement, its been shared by many people in this thread


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AZUK said:


> You would be amazed by what some reptiles can survive.... I know. I must have seen it all.:devil:


This is what fasinates me about them lol even in cases like this, omg it is terrible what has happned for what ever reason but it has melted my heart knowing there is still a chance even after that pic, as I would have thought it to be dead.
Just goes to show dosent it, NEVER JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Me....Tania had a corn snake whos eye was hanging out...she put on the old sob story...and with me being a animal lover my heart over ruled my head. I sent her money along with other people so the snake could see a vet and have its surgery.
> 
> Apparently the snake died ...and instead of repaying us back she decided to treat her self to a boa constrictor (she said it was free however i rang the shop and they said differently) and an iggy with the money.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

On a more serious note getting away from Jordens fantasies and back on topic.from the pics (before and after ) I would assume chronic MBD and incorrect environmental conditions resulting undigested food stuffs remaining in the Digestive tract and rotting as a result.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> : victory:
> 
> Take a camera... I want a pic of the result please
> :lol2:


 lol the result knowing my king will result in one very bruised and bloody bum cheek. 



Kamike said:


> Photo evidence will be needed to prove the method works :lol2:
> 
> Edit, I was beaten to it, least I'm not the only perv in this thread


Lol mention bum and undies and they always appear.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> On a more serious note getting away from Jordens fantasies and back on topic.from the pics (before and after ) I would assume chronic MBD and incorrect environmental conditions resulting undigested food stuffs remaining in the Digestive tract and rotting as a result.


Agreed... 
and you told me you actually did it, therefore not a fantasy :whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Agreed...
> and you told me you actually did it, therefore not a fantasy :whistling2:


Ok fair enough.................. just trying to make an old man happy


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

AZUK said:


> On a more serious note getting away from Jordens fantasies and back on topic.from the pics (before and after ) I would assume chronic MBD and incorrect environmental conditions resulting undigested food stuffs remaining in the Digestive tract and rotting as a result.


glad to see am not the only one who noticed its feet....also is it just me or is there undigested food still in its mouth?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Me....Tania had a corn snake whos eye was hanging out...she put on the old sob story...and with me being a animal lover my heart over ruled my head. I sent her money along with other people so the snake could see a vet and have its surgery.
> 
> Apparently the snake died ...and instead of repaying us back she decided to treat her self to a boa constrictor (she said it was free however i rang the shop and they said differently) and an iggy with the money.
> 
> ...



shall we have a whip round for the iggy? :whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Ok fair enough.................. just trying to make an old man happy


Your not that old :gasp:
But if it makes you happy you carry on :2thumb:


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

AZUK said:


> On a more serious note getting away from Jordens fantasies and back on topic.from the pics (before and after ) I would assume chronic MBD and incorrect environmental conditions resulting undigested food stuffs remaining in the Digestive tract and rotting as a result.


But Jordan's fantasies have kept me in this thread :flrt: :lol2:

I'm not a fan of pointing blame but I am fed up of hearing and seeing animals suffer...with all the information OUT THERE *points to the internet and the library*...there is no excuse for MBD, incorrect environment conditions and all the issues associated with them....

and it's always iguanas or beardies.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

AZUK said:


> On a more serious note getting away from Jordens fantasies and back on topic.from the pics (before and after ) I would assume chronic MBD and incorrect environmental conditions resulting undigested food stuffs remaining in the Digestive tract and rotting as a result.


Also crossed my mind about mbd, hence the comment about the toes... really do hope she is with the vet now for treatment, or otherwise


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Meko said:


> shall we have a whip round for the iggy? :whistling2:


its not really the place....but ive already had 11 txts about that sent to me....RFUK is harsh...


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> shall we have a whip round for the iggy? :whistling2:


Welcome Meko....i've been expecting you for the last FOUR PAGES...where have you been :whip:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> glad to see am not the only one who noticed its feet....also is it just me or is there undigested food still in its mouth?


A few people in the beginning did mention it... it fell of deaf ears (or would that be eyes?) 
Not the best are they. 



Meko said:


> shall we have a whip round for the iggy? :whistling2:


:no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i looked at the pics and thought it looks a LOT bigger in the last two pictures so had a quick skip through to see if i could see the distance apart that the pictures were taken.
Because i got bored i thought i'd see if the information was on the file names... which was interesting! right click the last two images and go to properties and have a look at the file names.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

To be fair, I didn't really knew about her past issues. Having now read what happened, I'm not so sure where I stand regarding this thread any more. :/

Just hope the iggy will be fine, although that's highly unlikely.

Looking a second time at the pictures, I agree that it looks like there's either food or the iguana's tongue sticking out of its mouth in the one where its lying 'dead'.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Meko said:


> i looked at the pics and thought it looks a LOT bigger in the last two pictures so had a quick skip through to see if i could see the distance apart that the pictures were taken.
> Because i got bored i thought i'd see if the information was on the file names... which was interesting! right click the last two images and go to properties and have a look at the file names.


Yea i noticed the "roxie dead" file name aswell...


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Scimthar said:


> To be fair, I didn't really knew about her past issues. Having now read what happened, I'm not so sure where I stand regarding this thread any more. :/
> 
> Just hope the iggy will be fine, although that's highly unlikely.
> 
> Looking a second time at the pictures, I agree that it looks like there's either food or the iguana's tongue sticking out of its mouth in the one where its lying 'dead'.


if its got a green tongue then that's much worse than uneaten veg in its mouth


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Scimthar said:


> To be fair, I didn't really knew about her past issues. Having now read what happened, I'm not so sure where I stand regarding this thread any more. :/
> 
> Just hope the iggy will be fine, although that's highly unlikely.
> 
> Looking a second time at the pictures, I agree that it looks like there's either food or the iguana's tongue sticking out of its mouth in the one where its lying 'dead'.


I have to agree, dont wish ill on the animal though. The evidence is like (taaaaa daaaaa) *well I am now embarissed and will now leave this thread with the hope the poor ig makes a good recovery*


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Yea i noticed the "roxie dead" file name aswell...


I couldn't believe that! I felt sick to my stomach when I saw it. 
Doesn't help my dog is a Roxy either though


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

No offence to anyone (honestly.. just curious), but looking back at previous history of treatment (or lack of..) of all the snakes etc.. why hasn't any of this been reported? Sorry.. just some innocent eves-dropping..:whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Also crossed my mind about mbd, hence the comment about the toes... really do hope she is with the vet now for treatment, or otherwise


 Swelling of the limbs is also a give away....they will appear bloated....... compare the back legs in the before and after pics as an example


----------



## helby (Nov 26, 2010)

so she already assumed the poor fricking thing was dead ????


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have to agree, dont wish ill on the animal though. The evidence is like (taaaaa daaaaa) *well I am now embarissed and will now leave this thread with the hope the poor ig makes a good recovery*


Not really gonna leave. But it's like, I came here and only read the first post without knowing anything of this person's background.

Then again, a part of me kinda wonders if she is actually telling the truth but no one believes (I can't I place that much faith in it any more) her. Then again, she could have provided the temperatures and pictures of the room, true.

And WLW, I really wouldn't know, but having food on her mouth would mean she'd died while eating, or close?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open. 
This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!










Yet again... the toes are swollen?!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Scimthar said:


> Not really gonna leave. But it's like, I came here and only read the first post without knowing anything of this person's background.
> 
> Then again, a part of me kinda wonders if she is actually telling the truth but no one believes (I can't I place that much faith in it any more) her. Then again, she could have provided the temperatures and pictures of the room, true.
> 
> And WLW, I really wouldn't know, but having food on her mouth would mean she'd died while eating, or close?


Dont let it bother you........there are Folk who will jump in and defend the defenseless............and there are others who will stomp all over them at any chance...... that's the internet for you.
The pics though speak a thousand words.


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open.
> This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!
> 
> image


O_O

(It's not open/public any more, I think)


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open.
> This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!
> 
> image



I am gona take a Guess.....................Poo


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Scimthar said:


> Not really gonna leave. But it's like, I came here and only read the first post without knowing anything of this person's background.
> 
> Then again, a part of me kinda wonders if she is actually telling the truth but no one believes (I can't I place that much faith in it any more) her. Then again, she could have provided the temperatures and pictures of the room, true.
> 
> And WLW, I really wouldn't know, but having food on her mouth would mean she'd died while eating, or close?


Yes that was the same as me I just saw the first post and tought omg and rad little bits in between as the thread went on.... I really would like to think this is not a hoax but to be fair on that last pic if my iguana was that colour I would assume it was dead too.... not to sound harsh (which I may it looks like a (rotten apple)
However if it is true with what happned with the snake eye and money business then conveniently 2 new pets arrive (apparantly free is all to convenient to me) but that is just me I would like to argue with myself but I cant I cant argue with what has happned and I didnt know so apoligies to the members who have mentioned this but at the same time well done for what you done even if it was/nt legt its the thought...: victory:


----------



## helby (Nov 26, 2010)

AZUK said:


> I am gona take a Guess.....................Poo


 well looking at the photo....no more to be said really


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open.
> This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!
> 
> image
> ...


And a vet said that was fine apparently....


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why are people argueing with no background?

There are people on this topic who have superior knowledge and experience with reptiles and exotic animals - SHOW THEM THE RESPECT THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!!


On a side note, I am happy the animal is now in the good hands of a Vetinarian.

That's 45 minutes of my life I will never get back...............


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

AZUK said:


> I am gona take a Guess.....................Poo


And then people were assuming she knew how to monitor temps when she cant even clean properly....:whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

AZUK said:


> I am gona take a Guess.....................Poo


Is that anyway to keep an animal?
Why is it kept near a broken window in February!!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought I could smell bullshit, now I can see it too.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

werewolf said:


> No offence to anyone (honestly.. just curious), but looking back at previous history of treatment (or lack of..) of all the snakes etc.. why hasn't any of this been reported? Sorry.. just some innocent eves-dropping..:whistling2:


theres many many threads about Tania....3 in 18+, 5 in the snake section. another in the lizard section and one in the classifeds section....i also had it in my sig stating she was a scammer until a mod told me to remove it....



Scimthar said:


> And WLW, I really wouldn't know, but having food on her mouth would mean she'd died while eating, or close?


not really no....it could prove that the lizard was already very weak and dying and the owner tried to tempt her to eat by opening her mouth and placing food in it....you know it wouldnt be the first time ive had animals anonymously left for me to treat and they were dead or dying....and then you notice a cricket still alive in the lizards mouth where the owner had tried to get it to eat as it was dying 



JustJordan said:


> Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open.
> This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!
> 
> image
> ...


lets be fair what else were you expecting. I said months ago to you when you was told me she had got an iggy that i would be surprised if it even lasted till christmas....i was hoping to god that i was wrong


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Very good point, I had assumed it was just sort of bloating due to organs shutting down or something. And that latest photo, i'm speechless...



AZUK said:


> Swelling of the limbs is also a give away....they will appear bloated....... compare the back legs in the before and after pics as an example


----------



## Scimthar (Jun 16, 2010)

MagicSqueak said:


> And then people were assuming she knew how to monitor temps when she cant even clean properly....:whistling2:


That's pretty much a fact by now, true. Maybe many of us shouldn't have defended her, but it just sit well with me to slant people without actually knowing what has happened. 

Now seeing the pictures... yeah, that's disgusting.


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Is that anyway to keep an animal?
> Why is it kept near a broken window in February!!


plotting its escape


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> Is that anyway to keep an animal?
> Why is it kept near a broken window in February!!


Tell me about it !
I have just comeback from a rescue where there was ice on the water bowls in the vivs.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> lets be fair what else were you expecting. I said months ago to you when you was told me she had got an iggy that i would be surprised if it even lasted till christmas....i was hoping to god that i was wrong


I remember you saying this sadly... how right you were...sadly


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> Another RFUK member pointed out to me that her Photobucket account is open.
> This was found... Im disgusted! What is THAT in the corner?!?!?!
> 
> image
> ...


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Actually shocked, that is vile!!

Can someone be reported based on evidence found on a forum?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> Is that anyway to keep an animal?
> Why is it kept near a broken window in February!!


I dont think its poo to be fair....i think its rotten lettuce....also if you look close enough you can see little cloud like puffy mould spores from the looks of it....seems the area wasnt ever cleaned...if thats the case then you can forget about the undigested food at being the killer on its own.... septicaemia will have beaten it to the finish line


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

That photo is absolutely disgusting, and it looks like mould on the wall?:gasp:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> I dont think its poo to be fair....i think its rotten lettuce....also if you look close enough you can see little cloud like puffy mould spores from the looks of it....seems the area wasnt ever cleaned...if thats the case then you can forget about the undigested food at being the killer on its own.... septicaemia will have beaten it to the finish line


My thought exactly.
Faeces or rotten food shouldnt be there in the first place, never mind to that extent. 
Disgusting :gasp:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> My thought exactly.
> Faeces or rotten food shouldnt be there in the first place, never mind to that extent.
> Disgusting :gasp:


this is going to sound harsh but....

do you think the lads were throwing bricks at the window to smash it so they could help free the iggy....you know like they saw the state it was living in and thought they would be a good samaritian


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> I dont think its poo to be fair....i think its rotten lettuce....also if you look close enough you can see little cloud like puffy mould spores from the looks of it....seems the area wasnt ever cleaned...if thats the case then you can forget about the undigested food at being the killer on its own.... septicaemia will have beaten it to the finish line





JustJordan said:


> My thought exactly.
> Faeces or rotten food shouldnt be there in the first place, never mind to that extent.
> Disgusting :gasp:


I'll be honest, i'm very close to tears at the moment. I've seen royals with horrific burns but this takes the biscuit. When I saw that photo I could not believe what I was seeing...I actually stopped and stared...this kind of NEGLECT is UNACCEPTABLE....and the sad thing is my partner and I knew from the start that the death of this iggy was neglect driven and yet people were still willing to defend her.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

If the lizaard was getting stressed, then why didnt she move it?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> this is going to sound harsh but....
> 
> do you think the lads were throwing bricks at the window to smash it so they could help free the iggy....you know like they saw the state it was living in and thought they would be a good samaritian


I know it sounds cruel but I hope your right?:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

now the broken window... she said about vandals and the temperature was colder etc but if you look at the window it looks like a double glazed window?
not the easiest things to break if you're having to patch it up on the inside,.

oh and i think Bampoisongirl still has a link in her sig


----------



## helby (Nov 26, 2010)

my goodness if only I was lucky enough to have a creature in my care as beautiful as that!!! SHAME ON YOU


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

MagicSqueak said:


> I'll be honest, i'm very close to tears at the moment. I've seen royals with horrific burns but this takes the biscuit. When I saw that photo I could not believe what I was seeing...I actually stopped and stared...this kind of NEGLECT is UNACCEPTABLE....and the sad thing is my partner and I knew from the start that the death of this iggy was neglect driven and yet people were still willing to defend her.


I agree. Iv had snakes handed to me burnt and often dead but its a one moment mistake.
This is long term neglect and is in fact a breach of the Animal Welfare Act, therefore is able to be prosecuted if it got in the right hands.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks WLW I was thinking more of the authorities :2thumb: If you saw any dog/cat in those conditions something would be done. I know many RSPCA centres are not too hot on the exotics censor but still these seem situations that can be easily avoided in the future by an all over ban on exotic keeping (at least..) One dies, it will be replaced by something else :whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

werewolf said:


> Thanks WLW I was thinking more of the authorities :2thumb: If you saw any dog/cat in those conditions something would be done. I know many RSPCA centres are not too hot on the exotics censor but still these seem situations that can be easily avoided in the future by an all over ban on exotic keeping (at least..) One dies, it will be replaced by something else :whistling2:


Hmm I now work for the local RSPCA aided Rescue Centre of South Wales that covers Tania's county also. 
They also very involved in Exotics.... Especially with lots of our RSPCA officers being exotic keepers...
Hmm.....


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats a start. Wasn't saying all centres were like that, a few down here (east anglia) Just turn their nose up at any exotic keeping full stop. There is one that is brilliant near me :2thumb: I can't believe this woman has gotten away with it this long, sorry, getting a bit personal after those last few pictures


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> I agree. Iv had snakes handed to me burnt and often dead but its a one moment mistake.
> This is long term neglect and is in fact a breach of the Animal Welfare Act, therefore is able to be prosecuted if it got in the right hands.


I've probably spent about £700 in the last three years having other people's animals treating for burns and then having many of them put down anyway because it just got too bad too quick and there was no hope....those pictures show classic signs of long term neglect and i'm sorry but something needs to be done....word fail me with people like her. I just....ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHEIJFJEWIPVMSDKLFUGHEWIODFUJPEIDHF :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

werewolf said:


> Thats a start. Wasn't saying all centres were like that, a few down here (east anglia) Just turn their nose up at any exotic keeping full stop. There is one that is brilliant near me :2thumb: I can't believe this woman has gotten away with it this long, sorry, getting a bit personal after those last few pictures


No I agree with you hun. The smaller local centres are shocking for exotics but as this is only partnership with RSPCA they can have their own policies but with the backing of the RSPCA. Like I said many of the RSPCA staff there are all for Exotics. Thank god! Its the only centre I know of!


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

daftlassieEmma said:


> a controversial TaniaBaker thread - who'd a thunk it :gasp:
> 
> 
> anyone else sceptical there's been a vet at all?


Lol... thunk? 

I'm starting to dislike this forum. Anyone asking for help seems to get their head bitten off and made to feel terrible. Obviously she cares about her animals, otherwise she wouldn't bother to post. As soon as someone says they have a problem, all of a sudden, everyone else is an expert and the person with the problem gets put down and made to feel like an incompetent fool. Well if i ever have a problem with any of my animals, screw you guys... I'm going to the vet. At least they will tell me the correct answers and not make me feel like im a bad person. Sorry Tania, for all those arrogant :censor: out there.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LadyYoruichi said:


> Lol... thunk?
> 
> I'm starting to dislike this forum. Anyone asking for help seems to get their head bitten off and made to feel terrible. Obviously she cares about her animals, otherwise she wouldn't bother to post. As soon as someone says they have a problem, all of a sudden, everyone else is an expert and the person with the problem gets put down and made to feel like an incompetent fool. Well if i ever have a problem with any of my animals, screw you guys... I'm going to the vet. At least they will tell me the correct answers and not make me feel like im a bad person. Sorry Tania, for all those arrogant :censor: out there.



have you read the thread? it starts off as though she cares about them but then when people who have experience with iggies come on and point things out.
The deformed and fat feet
food in the mouth of an iggy on a picture called 'roxydead'

and then a picture of the iggy at patched up external house window (not a viv window) with a pile of what looks like shitty mouldy caterpillers in the corner of the window sill.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

If she'd have gone to the vet weeks ago when it showed symptoms, this thread wouldn't even be here....



LadyYoruichi said:


> Lol... thunk?
> 
> I'm starting to dislike this forum. Anyone asking for help seems to get their head bitten off and made to feel terrible. Obviously she cares about her animals, otherwise she wouldn't bother to post. As soon as someone says they have a problem, all of a sudden, everyone else is an expert and the person with the problem gets put down and made to feel like an incompetent fool. Well if i ever have a problem with any of my animals, screw you guys... I'm going to the vet. At least they will tell me the correct answers and not make me feel like im a bad person. Sorry Tania, for all those arrogant :censor: out there.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have read enough........... 
its threads like this that give this forum a bad name in the reptile world.
Some of you have shocked me and really should know better !
Opinions are fine.......
Facts are fine, but this is a HELP section not a a playground.



Thread locked.


----------

